# Large SE Ga Land Lease to Offer "Coon Hunting-Only" Memberships



## garidgerunner (Jul 17, 2008)

Mill Branch Hunting Club in SE Ga (Bulloch County) is a large land lease consisting of 10,000 acres. It is primarily a dog hunting club for deer, although it has several still-hunting only areas. In the past all memberships were $950 for new members ($900 for existing members). This membership gave hunting access to all types of hunting (deer, turkey, rabbit, coon, fox, etc) Numerous people wanted to have coon hunting-only access to our club at a reduced rate since they would not be deer hunting on this lease. Well, now this year we are offering coon hunting-only options.

If someone wants to join our lease to coon hunt only, they can join at a reduced rate of $500. 

If you are interested in this coon hunting-only option, contact me at 912-667-5681 or email me at mark_rigdon@yahoo.com.

Mark


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 17, 2008)

Dang right!!!!!! I wish more clubs would do this...If I was closer I'd join in a heartbeat...Heck.I've been trying to get in them paying full price and hardly anybody in north ga wants coon hunters!


----------



## garidgerunner (Jul 18, 2008)

*Coon Hunting Only*

Yes. We felt this was a fair way for everyone to enjoy the land we lease.


----------

